# podcast en accéléré



## dcstcyp (6 Mars 2012)

Salut le monde 

Je rencontre un pb depuis quelques temps lorsque je Podcast mes émissions de radio préférées  sur mon Ipod acheté pendant les fêtes donc pratiquement neuf. La retransmission est en accélérée  et c'est assez désagréable à l'écoute 
Que puis je faire selon vous ??? avez vous une piste pour m'aider ??
Je voulais tenter une restauration, mais avant je préfère m'adresser au Forum et attendre vos conseils ..

Didier


----------



## Gwen (6 Mars 2012)

En dessous de la barre de progression, tu dois trouver à droite un petit bouton ou il est indiqué 2X. Clic dessus, tu verras 1/2X puis 1X qui est la vitesse normale.


----------



## dcstcyp (6 Mars 2012)

gwen a dit:


> En dessous de la barre de progression, tu dois trouver à droite un petit bouton ou il est indiqué 2X. Clic dessus, tu verras 1/2X puis 1X qui est la vitesse normale.



ok Merci Gwen.. pas fait attention à ça tout est rentré dans l'ordre faut dire qu'à 52 piges si je met pas mes lunettes !!! Merci beaucoup


----------

